# Help support Alex, Kev & Jurgen reach 1000hp



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Call out for help from the forum to help GTRSTAR Alex, Kevan and Jurgen hit 1000hp+ and compete with GTROC @ Ten of The best

to hit 1000hp is no easy feat and pretty much takes the value of the car to get there. almost every penny all three make goes straight back into their insane builds, and their other half's don't know lol

Simply take a look at the parts they have for sale

In Alex case if you have scuffed your oem front spoiler, bumpers etc.. alex has these available http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147980-r35-gtr-body-panels-wheels-carbon.html

buy from Alex instead of the crazy prices from Nissan.


Jurgen has a perfectly fine bargin, unique 5zigen exhaust with inconel tips !
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148046-5zigen-exhaust-r35-gtr-y-pipe-used.html designed for reasonale db's, good for circa 600hp but not 1k 


Kev also has loads of nice parts so pm him now 



Thanks


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Would be great to see them all on board with the Ten of the Best.

I may be able to make this now, back in UK around 28/29th July.

Only problem will be the car will have just covered over 2500m in 2 weeks, so will need a fluid change/service. Maybe Kev can do the service at the Pod?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Alex appears to be selling his whole car in bits! It reads like a breakers list....

What on earth is the final version going to look like? I can't wait to see it!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

So Elliot, you put an offer in for the wing yet?

Would look awesome on your car!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Alex appears to be selling his whole car in bits! It reads like a breakers list....
> 
> What on earth is the final version going to look like? I can't wait to see it!


Alex is going carbon everything ! doors. our race spec bonnet. front bumper etc...


Ell you know that bonnet and wing would look awesome on your matt black 35


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

HUNGRY AND HOMELESS

WILL SELL PARTS FOR FOOD!!










:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Boosted said:


> HUNGRY AND HOMELESS
> 
> WILL SELL PARTS FOR FOOD!!
> 
> ...





You are some funny guy. And to think you've put yourself forward to 'organise' these guys in the GTROC TOTB team, or should i say umm & rrr about it.

Not really gonna happen is it.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

What's the difference between the race spec bonnet and the one Alex is selling ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> What's the difference between the race spec bonnet and the one Alex is selling ?


Alex has street version with rain/water run off. new one will have even more vents, lighter....


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*GTC*

This build wouldnt happen without your ECU wizardy Ben so thanks for the support! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No you three will be making silly power down to johns speed density 

Trying to do our bit to keep us Brits up there with overseas builds unlimited budgets

Time not on our side but you three have most realistic chance of competiting with big three in u.s for 8 sec gtr


----------

